# UK gathering?



## danabeaton (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm in Scotland, but this is a small country, so I thought I would stretch it out to the whole UK. Is there anyone here who wants to meet up? We'll decide together which city and where we will meet whether it's a coffee shop, a park or a pub. I hate social outings, I really do, but I think knowing that we all suffer from anxiety will make it easier. No expectations. And we'll all know there's a valid reason behind any awkwardness 

I may totally back out of this. But if you're even remotely interested, please speak up.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

sho, arrange by pm and only if something safe/secure,
I dunno?
I struggle with shops haha


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've tried to arrange a UK meetup like 2 years ago and it never worked out. People in the UK are just too inhibited. Believe me, it's never going to happen...


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd go if I happened to be on the mainland at the time :b.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

UKers on sas don't seem interested in meeting. try sauk, a lot more meets there. scotland meets seem quite common.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Hadron said:


> I've tried to arrange a UK meetup like 2 years ago and it never worked out. People in the UK are just too inhibited. Believe me, it's never going to happen...


I would say this to be honest. Unless your arranging with people who are in the same city/area or city next door its unlikely to happen. But then again I'd say in most cases it is as its quite financially hard to move somewhere out of the blue by yourself to meet randoms.

I've always thought in my mind that in some ways meeting up for a music fest or something would be better in that if you did have to travel half the country to get somewhere then at least your there for a good reason and have several days of entertainment to keep you busy but of course its not for everyone. I have no probs going to an area filled with people but obviously there will be some who can't handle that.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah people always say "nobody will come" and so don't turn up themselves. Me and some others arranged a meetup that 18 people expressed interest in, in London (I am from Newcastle, one guy was from Liverpool, none of the people who turned up were from London) and a whole _four_ of us turned up to the meetup.

It was fun, but then when I got back to the North I checked online at our meetup group to see what happened to all the others. And there they were, a load of people saying "I don't think anyone went to that meetup" - yeah, well four of us did, it seems the vast majority of people who say they want a meetup decide immediately beforehand that nobody else is going to turn up, and then they assume that because they weren't there, nobody else was.

Still, being in the North and nearish to Scotland I might go if there were some kind of meetup involving people who won't spontaneously backout.


----------



## jebus89 (Nov 18, 2008)

http://www.social-anxiety-community.org/db/forumdisplay.php?f=18


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

jebus89 said:


> http://www.social-anxiety-community.org/db/forumdisplay.php?f=18


You do not have permission to access this page.


----------



## jebus89 (Nov 18, 2008)

^oh I think you need to sign up to see the meets section


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Ah, I'm still a member on there, even guessed the right password. I would be up for meeting, but I can't travel very far.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

^ Pretty much. 

Plus Uni is starting so not much in a position to do so. 

Think one summer I'll pack up bags and stop by a meet and go on a solo holiday down south somewhere or something. ;]


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

xTKsaucex said:


> Think one summer I'll pack up bags and stop by a meet and go on a solo holiday *down south* somewhere or something. ;]


Eugh, you don't want to be doin that mate, trust me, I've _been_ there, it was like all my prejudices coming true but somehow worse.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Resonance said:


> Eugh, you don't want to be doin that mate, trust me, I've _been_ there, it was like all my prejudices coming true but somehow worse.


Ohh where's the smiley face which bangs on the table in laughter on here. 

Awww I've had my fair of idiotic puns. Best one that made me laugh was this 22 yr old going;

"Ahh right your from Newcastle. You must be mighty impressed with the M1 since your used to that dirt road of yours. What was called? The A65 or something?"


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

xTKsaucex said:


> Ohh where's the smiley face which bangs on the table in laughter on here.
> 
> Awww I've had my fair of idiotic puns. Best one that made me laugh was this 22 yr old going;
> 
> "Ahh right your from Newcastle. You must be mighty impressed with the M1 since your used to that dirt road of yours. What was called? The A65 or something?"


"Of course, we have no aerial footage of how the summer floods have affected the North, because the BBC were afraid to send their helicopter over there 'lest the people of Yorkshire start worshipping it as a God"


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Resonance said:


> "Of course, we have no aerial footage of how the summer floods have affected the North, because the BBC were afraid to send their helicopter over there 'lest the people of Yorkshire start worshipping it as a God"


XD ahh thats classic. :lol


----------



## Liana27 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi, I'd be up for meeting up, I'm in berks, south England.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

I would be interested in a UK meetup as well.

I live in Sutton, Surrey.


----------



## Marc1980 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm up for it!
Come on get your feet wet people!!!


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

We should rent out acouple of rooms at alton towers hotel for 2 nights.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm up for it.


----------



## Liana27 (Sep 16, 2011)

Nah I'd suggest a pub, dnt think this meetup is gonna happen though.


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

I'd come


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Let's do it!!!


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

I definitely think London is the venue of choice. I'd suggest somewhere around the Southbank - nice and easy to get to for most, and a really friendly/less intimidating venue for those who are a little nervous of the city.


----------



## Marc1980 (Oct 24, 2011)

Eski said:


> We should rent out acouple of rooms at alton towers hotel for 2 nights.


I LOVE that idea!


----------



## Liana27 (Sep 16, 2011)

I think London too.


----------



## Dave UK (Nov 11, 2011)

I'd definately try to attend one in Newcastle.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd attend a meet in the north, if something was organised up here. Can't afford to go very far unfortunately, not at the mo anyway.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm game, the furthest I'd go is London area or anywhere down the south coast.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Dave UK said:


> I'd definately try to attend one in Newcastle.


We had a meet in Newcastle yesterday.


----------



## lonewollfy (Nov 26, 2011)

*HI*

I'd love to meet up, Tim South Yorkshire there's not enough SA meetups, 
there's non I no of in South Yorkshire specifically for SA, I'm a peer mentor
for the Alcohol service in a town in South Yorkshire, for this you have to be CRB
checked which I have got proof of passing, anyone who wants to contact me
can on at [email protected] all the best


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/uk-pub-crawl/


----------



## Sage Sagan (Dec 12, 2011)

I've always been curious what a social gathering composed of people with a phobia of social gatherings looks like.


----------



## Lynkz (Jan 7, 2012)

I'd do a Scotland meet up.. I'm from just outside Glasgow


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Lynkz said:


> I'd do a Scotland meet up.. I'm from just outside Glasgow


Yep - i'm just outside Glasgow, too. Wouldn't mind doing a meet up.


----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyone from Birmingham?


----------



## Lynkz (Jan 7, 2012)

Doriis said:


> Anyone from Birmingham?


Nope but you could always come to Sunny Scotland!


----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)

You know i'd love to  Be prepared to welcome me soon!


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

I live in Wales but can travel anywhere really 
I visit Scotland quite a lot


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Another Newcastle meet on 4th February.


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

I would definately be up for it, Im in Cheshire but wouldnt mind travellin far


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

I might be up for meeting up in London, depending on the venue.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Im too shy to ever go to a meet up..>.< .. but have fun. Be safe!


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I really want a meet up but I can't go to England, it'd have to be Scotland.


----------



## Bomazu (Feb 8, 2012)

PM me or reply to this thread if this will take place around the London area and I will be there.
I live in Kent, but happy to sit on a train for an hour or so if a date and time can be confirmed


----------

